# Undercutting metal jambs



## downwithfloors (Jan 13, 2008)

It's rare, but sometimes I encounter metal jambs that need to be undercut. I have a Crane undercut saw that does wood, concrete and brick really well, but they don't have a metal bell blade as an accessory. I usually get the cut started with a dremel grinder, and finish it of with a fine metal blade on my sawzall, but it's so time consuming, and doesn't look as good as I'd like it to. Any tricks or suggestions?


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

we always use the stone cutting blade..it works...if there is alot of doors, then make sure you have a few handy as you will go through them, but they do cut it.

the netal jams are thin gage..usually come acorss them in high rise or in some neighborhoods built pre war.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Metal jambs are usually on fire rated doors. See if cutting them passes code, before cutting them!! You may buy a door or two if you cut a jamb that is not suppose to be cut.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

you can cut the jambs, but not the door itself on a fire rated door..had this very topic arise on a job in NYC..became a big thing..end result..door couldnt be cut and we had to install tile infront of the door to allow for its natural opening..

i think what he is encoutenring on the pre war homes and some post war in the fifties that had metal jambs and casings, but the doors themselves were wood.

still no lcue as to ehy these were put in in private homes..but they were.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Some of these jambs can be simply lifted to clear the floor. I'd try a flat bar first.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

be carefull some steel jambs have tabs on the very bottom that are nailed to the floor. Cut that off and your jamb now floats in the air. Theres a housing development near me (in north brunswick) thats full of them late fifties early sixties style jambs.

I did see one of them 'as shown on tv" :whistlingads that had some sorta German made "Fein Multimaster" that they undercut jambs with. and it has a metal blade.:whistling


----------



## Poor Floorman (Jul 20, 2008)

downwithfloors said:


> It's rare, but sometimes I encounter metal jambs that need to be undercut. I have a Crane undercut saw that does wood, concrete and brick really well, but they don't have a metal bell blade as an accessory. I usually get the cut started with a dremel grinder, and finish it of with a fine metal blade on my sawzall, but it's so time consuming, and doesn't look as good as I'd like it to. Any tricks or suggestions?



Take your power jam saw, with a carbide tip blade, and get-ur-done.
Keep the rpm's up and don't bog down the motor.
I use a Sinclair power jam saw with a 13 amp motor.
The Crain will suffice at the expense of of the tool life and the blade.:notworthy


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Plasma cutter and a fir extinguisher. 


Wouldn't it be better/easier to cut the tiles to fit around the jamb (I'm not a tile guy, although I have done quite a bit of that industrial tile years ago)?


.


----------



## Poor Floorman (Jul 20, 2008)

mickeyco said:


> Plasma cutter and a fir extinguisher.
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be better/easier to cut the tiles to fit around the jamb (I'm not a tile guy, although I have done quite a bit of that industrial tile years ago)?
> ...



Cut the jam or scribe fit each one.

If everyone had common sense there wouldn't be such a shortage.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

A W Smith said:


> *be carefull some steel jambs have tabs on the very bottom that are nailed to the floor. Cut that off and your jamb now floats in the air.* Theres a housing development near me (in north brunswick) thats full of them late fifties early sixties style jambs.
> 
> I did see one of them 'as shown on tv" :whistlingads that had some sorta German made "Fein Multimaster" that they undercut jambs with. and it has a metal blade.:whistling


 
Same thing here in south Jersey...Job I am on now had this very situation arise.



















Color matched grout caulk and all done.


----------



## dokuhaku (Sep 15, 2008)

*3" high speed cutter*









$7 at Harbor Freight.
*I have not tried it*, but it dawned on me that it might work.


----------

